
NSA Risks Talent Exodus Amid Morale Slump and Trump Fears - joatmon-snoo
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-nsa-idUSKBN1672ML
======
bediger4000
Is this necessarily a bad thing? Arguably, the NSA as an institution does
unconstitutional things. Breaking it up and sending the resources out into
private industry might free a lot of value that nobody would otherwise see,
and keep the US government from surveilling its own citizenry and then using
the information against citizens.

------
aburan28
The way they reacted to Snowden brought this upon themselves . Requiring every
cyber "warrior" to have a TS//SCI clearance at a minimum rules out 90% of the
black/grey hat hackers is absurd

~~~
amalag
The TS/SCI is one thing but intelligence agencies also sit on polygraphs. I
know of people who had full scope polygraph's which were not adjudicated for
2.5 years. Those people gave up and went elsewhere.

